# web.xml Reihenfolge



## MQue (9. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ist eigentlich die Reihenfolge der Einträge in der Tomcat- Konfigurationsdatei web.xml relevant oder hat das keinen Einfluß auf das Verhalten der Applikation?

lg


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2009)

Die Reihenfolge ist wichtig, kann aber nicht von einer DTD überprüft werden.


----------



## MQue (9. Nov 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Die Reihenfolge ist wichtig, kann aber nicht von einer DTD überprüft werden.



Besten Dank,
lg


----------

